# Fisher plow wiring makes one headlight go out??



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a 01 chevy 1500 with the 4 port 3 plug fisher harness. I wired everything the other day and it all worked fine and now my passenger side headlight won't go on with it hooked up to the truck side wiring. If I plug it back in to the truck plug it works. Any suggestions?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try changing the plug from A to B. That would be my fist starting place.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

configuration plug maybe needs to be switched around?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you mean switch port 3 to port 4 and 4 to 3?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. At the headlight


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

I just looked at it. And no configuration of switching plugs around makes it work


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really. You flipped them around and nothing


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah. Doesn't do anything. If I plug the passenger side into the drivers side light then the passenger side works and the drivers doesnt


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I just plugged it back in the way that it was again and it works..... Dirty contacts maybe?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea that was my 3rd thought. Ummm dielectric grease in the connects correct?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

No, but I'm going to get some and see how that works


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It works great when u use it. I'd suggest getting some and using it asap


----------

